# Lucian Bute Vs. Jean Pascal



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

First big fight of 2014
Lucian Bute Vs. Jean Pascal who you got??

I got Pascal by TKO
(I had a shit 2013 w/The picks)

^Pretty confident tho. :sad5


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Bute by decision.

It's a hard fight to judge as both have been out of the spotlight for quite a while now but Bute is easily the more skilled operator of the two, I think his chin has become underrated too since he took a complete battering from Froch before being stopped.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Pascal by Ko. Bute just isn't that good and he's not the same since Froch raped him.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I don´t know. On one hand Pascal seems too strong and is faster than Bute, also, not sure how Bute will handle his awkward style and his explosion.
On the other hand however, Pascal is open to that uppercut that Bute likes to throw as a counter-punch, I remember Dawson landing exactly this punch in PAscal and stunned him! Pascal is actually a wide open fighter to a good counter-puncher, that´s the thing for Bute...
Close fight to call.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

:bump


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

Pascal knocks Bute out inside 5 rounds. The "homer" ref issue will be negated here. Pascal just hits too hard for Bute's paper head and he's very explosive in the early rounds (before he eventually gasses). If - and this is a big 'if' - Bute survives past six and is in decent shape, I would favor Bute to stop Pascal with a body blow late.

Pascal TKO inside 5.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I think Bute by decision


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

It's a tough fight to pick. I'm picking Bute by decision, in a close, competitive fight. They may even trade knockdowns.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Pascal isn't active enough to win a decision, IMO. I think Bute does enough to win some close rounds. If he makes it past the sixth round, Bute takes a decision.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Pascal will stop him.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Pascal will absolutely brutalise him, probably quicker than Froch did. 

Bute will set a pace with the jab. But I'm convinced he will not commit to his punches in fear of being caught. Defensively he isn't great, and his chin is plain horrible. He was rocked by every punch that Froch landed, Andrade pretty much had him out of there, and Magee hurt him in round 5 of their fight too which is always overlooked. 

Pascal has a solid chin and will certainly walk through Bute unless he puts real snap into his work (something he didn't do against Grachev). Pascal is also pretty quick of hand and foot. As soon as he lands, and let's face it, he will, Bute will be in trouble and not know what to do

Pascal KO3


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not ready to pick, BUT this fight COULD be awesome :deal

btw, where's all the Canadians?? THey should be around hyping the shit out this fight. I liked a lot of the Bute fans.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Pascal will absolutely brutalise him, probably quicker than Froch did.
> 
> Bute will set a pace with the jab. But I'm convinced he will not commit to his punches in fear of being caught. Defensively he isn't great, and his chin is plain horrible. He was rocked by every punch that Froch landed, Andrade pretty much had him out of there, and Magee hurt him in round 5 of their fight too which is always overlooked.
> 
> ...


That's why we need our Canadians 

Tell us what's been going on in sparring, and in camp in general, etc :deal


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I'm not ready to pick, BUT this fight COULD be awesome :deal
> 
> btw, where's all the Canadians?? THey should be around hyping the shit out this fight. I liked a lot of the Bute fans.


There were some genuinely good guys amongst them.Always happy to translate and keep us updated.I used to speak to @Badlok and @CloudManZ on Facebook but I haven't used it for ages.
I thought Bute fought terribly frightened in his last fight,and it doesn't take a genius to work out that Froch took something that can never be replaced.
I think Pascal can take this,but the fact that both fighters' careers are on the line mean Bute could pull off a surprise.
It's how much that's at stake that makes this a very interesting fight.
It really is a "Winner takes all" fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I got Bute on this one, but I don't pay as much attention to the higher weights. I just have a feeling Bute will make a comeback. Bute has balls, though. Coming back from getting destroyed by Froch to moving up and taking on Pascal.

I agree @PityTheFool both these dude's careers are on the line. Hard to believe either would make a good run after a loss in their home-country.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> There were some genuinely good guys amongst them.Always happy to translate and keep us updated.I used to speak to @*Badlok* and @*CloudManZ* on Facebook but I haven't used it for ages.
> I thought Bute fought terribly frightened in his last fight,and it doesn't take a genius to work out that Froch took something that can never be replaced.
> I think Pascal can take this,but the fact that both fighters' careers are on the line mean Bute could pull off a surprise.
> It's how much that's at stake that makes this a very interesting fight.
> It really is a "Winner takes all" fight.


I'm still here but less often.

No big news for both camps , i think we will start to have more to read next week after the new year.

I can't choose who will win this one , it's been so long i didn't see Bute fight and Pascal last fight wasn't something we can rely one.

Happy New year to you and your family , i wish you a great boxing year and health and happyness of course!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Badlok said:


> I'm still here but less often.
> 
> No big news for both camps , i think we will start to have more to read next week after the new year.
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend.Nice to hear from you and best wishes for the rest of the festive season.
Pass on my regards to my friendly friend Maxime as well.
Ok my friend?


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Thank you my friend.Nice to hear from you and best wishes for the rest of the festive season.
> Pass on my regards to my friendly friend Maxime as well.
> Ok my friend?


Will do! in 5 minutes


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

This fight would have been huge 2 years ago. Don't care much for it now tbh.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Badlok said:


> Will do! in 5 minutes


I hear ya @PityTheFool :yep

This dude right here had some awesome posts, hell of a sense of humor too.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I hear ya @PityTheFool :yep
> 
> This dude right here had some awesome posts, hell of a sense of humor too.


Thanks mate.Never forgot that you were one of the first people to send me a friend invite over the other place.

And how much of a prick do I look if you're talking about Badlok? :lol: :good:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pascal by stoppage. When he explodes with his power Bute won't know what hit him.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it at 168 or 175?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FFS C'mon Bute! Boomaye!


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Hope bute wins, he comes to fight. First time i saw pascal was against bhop n although hes gifted guys a pussy n was shook up by an old bhop ffs.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Is it at 168 or 175?


Pretty sure this will be at 175lbs.
(Can anyone confirm??)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Pretty sure this will be at 175lbs.
> (Can anyone confirm??)


175. Bute has been wanting to move up for awhile. Froch drained him even when Bute was sick with his infection :verysad


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> 175. Bute has been wanting to move up for awhile. Froch drained him even when Bute was sick with his infection :verysad


Yeah, Bootay been a HUGE 168 lb'er for like 7 or 8 years now :!:

BooooTay Boomaye!! :horse


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Shit is even Steven... :bump


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Yeah, Bootay been a HUGE 168 lb'er for like 7 or 8 years now :!:
> 
> BooooTay Boomaye!! :horse


:happy :happy


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Pascal will knock out that china chinned fairy. Atleast Pascal took on some real fights in his career. 

First non cab driver Bute ever faced he got fucking flattened. God that was awesome. All those stupid canadians actually thought he could beat froch? Theres a reason his management kept him out of the super 6.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Yeah, Bootay been a HUGE 168 lb'er for like 7 or 8 years now :!:
> 
> BooooTay Boomaye!! :horse


I still fancy Pascal just going on Bute's last fight,but Bute had very skinny legs at 168 and skinny legs can often mean low punch resistance so if Bute can put some of those extra pounds on his legs then it could help him no end.

I'm very tempted to have a bet on Bute by decision given Pascal will be favourite here.Like I said earlier,it's palookaville for the loser so I'm not writing Bute off.

And a Happy New Year to all my v-friends on this thread.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I still fancy Pascal just going on Bute's last fight,but Bute had very skinny legs at 168 and skinny legs can often mean low punch resistance so if Bute can put some of those extra pounds on his legs then it could help him no end.
> 
> I'm very tempted to have a bet on Bute by decision given Pascal will be favourite here.Like I said earlier,it's palookaville for the loser so I'm not writing Bute off.
> 
> And a Happy New Year to all my v-friends on this thread.


I voted Bute, and plan to cheer for Bute .... but ... not exactly sure I'd bet the house on it :lol:

True about the legs, only one I seen that really surprised me, was that Kessler's legs looked like 2 white broom sticks


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I voted Bute, and plan to cheer for Bute .... but ... not exactly sure I'd bet the house on it :lol:
> 
> True about the legs, only one I seen that really surprised me, was that Kessler's legs looked like 2 white broom sticks


I only noticed how thin they were when I saw him training for Froch mate.
I know there are arguments for and against and when SRL did weights for the first time before Camacho,it backfired spectacularly,but I'm all for heavy front and back squats for guys with poor punch resistance.Legs play a huge part in punch resistance and I've read a respected trainer saying that strong legs can be the difference between recovering from a blow that sparkles you and ending up easy prey for a good finisher.


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

elterrible said:


> Pascal will knock out that china chinned fairy. Atleast Pascal took on some real fights in his career.
> 
> First non cab driver Bute ever faced he got fucking flattened. God that was awesome. All those stupid canadians actually thought he could beat froch? *Theres a reason his management kept him out of the super 6.*


*
* 
Not a Bute fan boy , far from it, but I thought Bute was not invited...?


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

He wasn't invited oficially.

It's obvious from the first episode of fight camp 360 that they were at least in discussions as Bute's name was on that table with the fighters.They most likely never reached an agreement.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

TVA sport will have 3 episodes about the fight and training camps starting January 7th.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

elterrible said:


> Pascal will knock out that china chinned fairy. Atleast Pascal took on some real fights in his career.
> 
> First non cab driver Bute ever faced he got fucking flattened. God that was awesome. All those stupid canadians actually thought he could beat froch? Theres a reason his management kept him out of the super 6.


I don't argue to the fact that Pascal had better oppostion but calling Bika and Jonhson cab driver is a lack of respect toward boxing


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I personally think Pascal stops him. Bute isn't the same since Froch.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Badlok said:


> I don't argue to the fact that Pascal had better oppostion but calling Bika and Jonhson cab driver is a lack of respect toward boxing


glen johnson was 5 million years old when bute fought him. ditto on bika. If those guys were prime those would be solid wins but they werent. point isnt to diss them but that Bute's career was carefully managed and his handlers had little faith in his ability to make it to the top.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

What would a win over Bute do for Pascal's career??
What would a win over Pascal do for Bute's career??

Crossroads fight... Who needs this more


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

elterrible said:


> glen johnson was 5 million years old when bute fought him. ditto on bika. If those guys were prime those would be solid wins but they werent. point isnt to diss them but that Bute's career was carefully managed and his handlers had little faith in his ability to make it to the top.


So what happened when they chose to fight Froch in England?


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Reminds me a bit of the Lacy v Taylor fight a few years back. Bute being Lacy in this case i think.Pascal UD or late stoppage.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Kalash said:


> So what happened when they chose to fight Froch in England?


Bute got KTFO because he is garbage. What do you mean what happen? He was a protected fighter and the first time he fought A level he got demolished.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

I meant WHY did they choose to have him fight Froch if he was so protected? Especially in England? 

Also, in about 2 weeks from now, Bute will school Pascal's black ass. Mark my words. :yep


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

elterrible said:


> glen johnson was 5 million years old when bute fought him. ditto on bika. If those guys were prime those would be solid wins but they werent. point isnt to diss them but that Bute's career was carefully managed and his handlers had little faith in his ability to make it to the top.


Bika his the WBC SMW champion! i just hate when people call every boxers who are not top 10 P4P tomaton cans or cab drivers


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Badlok said:


> TVA sport will have 3 episodes about the fight and training camps starting January 7th.


:cheers !!

This is what I was talkin' about :deal

Good to see you brother ...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Badlok said:


> Bika his the WBC SMW champion! i just hate when people call every boxers who are not top 10 P4P tomaton cans or cab drivers


You think Bute can win?

(asking because my memory is fuzzy):
Was the fight postponed because Bute had an injury? AND if so any news on whether the injury is gonna play a part in this throw down?


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> :cheers !!
> 
> This is what I was talkin' about :deal
> 
> Good to see you brother ...


I'll try to find a link and have time to do some translation !

Nice to see you too¸:cheers


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> You think Bute can win?
> 
> (asking because my memory is fuzzy):
> Was the fight postponed because Bute had an injury? AND if so any news on whether the injury is gonna play a part in this throw down?


Of course i think he can win even if i give Pascal a slight edge 60-40.

Bute had a surgery to took out some small bone fragments in his left hand , he suppose to be at 100% and don't feel any pain


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Badlok said:


> Of course i think he can win even if i give Pascal a slight edge 60-40.
> 
> Bute had a surgery to took out some small bone fragments in his left hand , he suppose to be at 100% and don't feel any pain


Ahh that's good news I suppose about the "injury" ..

But I see you give the edge to Pascal :think

It will be Bute moving up to a higher division, but sometimes that helps with not having to drain down anymore. This is the longest lay off I can remember for Bute?


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Ahh that's good news I suppose about the "injury" ..
> 
> But I see you give the edge to Pascal :think
> 
> It will be Bute moving up to a higher division, but sometimes that helps with not having to drain down anymore. This is the longest lay off I can remember for Bute?


Bute talents = Pascal athletics

But Pascal have the mental edge for now.

Can't wait to see the fight , i'll be rooting for Bute 60/40 though


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Badlok said:


> Bika his the WBC SMW champion! i just hate when people call every boxers who are not top 10 P4P tomaton cans or cab drivers


snatched a vacant title... whoop de fucking do. he sucks

You know who else beat him? mandredo and solimon..... and those guys are terrible. Bute beating him doesnt prove shit but that he is a manfredo level fighter.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

elterrible said:


> snatched a vacant title... whoop de fucking do. he sucks
> 
> You know who else beat him? mandredo and solimon..... and those guys are terrible. Bute beating him doesnt prove shit but that he is a manfredo level fighter.


You awful grouchy mayne :gunner


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> You awful grouchy mayne :gunner


:lol:


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

Backing Pascal stoppage and Bute decision.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Living in Montreal, I'm a big fan of both guys. Pascal's got the right style to beat Bute. Bute prefers a slow fight where he can adapt to his opponent, time him and counter him with some wicked uppercut. He won't have much time to adapt against Pascal who'll try to take his head off in the first 3 rounds. We saw how Bute handled Froch's bursts of pressure. However, Bute's much better over 12 rounds. Things could get ugly for Pascal if he gasses out after 5 rounds like against Hopkins, which IS a strong possibility. Bute would KO the Pascal of the last 6 rounds in both Hopkins fights.

I call Pascal by KO, but with a lot of doubts.


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

In the same way Pascal could et hismelf knocked out ealry with those wild lunging bursts agaisnt a bigger hard punching southpaw with good counter punching ability.

This fight has too many variables to make a definite pick.What happens if one or the other gets injured again?

Also the mental aspect is to be considered where Pascal obviously has the edge.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Getting excited. Bute Bute !! :horse Boomaye! :horse


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Getting excited. Bute Bute !! :horse Boomaye! :horse


Same here... Pumped up.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Same here... Pumped up.


Pascal looked aces in his comeback though :verysad


----------



## CloudManZ (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Thank you my friend.Nice to hear from you and best wishes for the rest of the festive season.
> Pass on my regards to my friendly friend Maxime as well.
> Ok my friend?


I got the message, sorry for the late reply! I wish you the very best for 2014! Health, happiness, lots of goot fights and don't forget : never kick someone on the knee, you might end up kicking your own knee! Haha..

Concerning the Bute-Pascal fight, I'll root for Bute obviously! I see it as a 50-50 fight, maybe 60-40 for Pascal but it's so hard to predict considering Pascal's body is falling appart, and Bute's confidence might be gone. Whatever happens, I think it'll be a great, great fight, and I'll be there live!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

CloudManZ said:


> I got the message, sorry for the late reply! I wish you the very best for 2014! Health, happiness, lots of goot fights and don't forget : never kick someone on the knee, you might end up kicking your own knee! Haha..
> 
> Concerning the Bute-Pascal fight, I'll root for Bute obviously! I see it as a 50-50 fight, maybe 60-40 for Pascal but it's so hard to predict considering Pascal's body is falling appart, and Bute's confidence might be gone. Whatever happens, I think it'll be a great, great fight, and I'll be there live!


Good for you buddy.Thanks for the kind words and I hope you enjoy the night.


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Any truth TVA is making a 24/7 type show?


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Badlok said:


> TVA sport will have 3 episodes about the fight and training camps starting January 7th.


Is it (at least translated) in english?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Badlok said:


> I don't argue to the fact that Pascal had better oppostion but calling Bika and Jonhson cab driver is a lack of respect toward boxing


Especially after how Johnson performed against Froch.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Kalash said:


> Is it (at least translated) in english?


I doubt it! first episode tonight at 21h i'll ry to find a link for you gyuys tomorrow.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Especially after how Johnson performed against Froch.


This is too logic for Elterrible :yep


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

MyName said:


> Any truth TVA is making a 24/7 type show?


Yes starting tonight at 21h on TVA Sport , 3 episodes


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Good for you buddy.Thanks for the kind words and I hope you enjoy the night.


I hope he'll get so drunk he will pass out before the final and wake-up with vomit all over his body and with a bloody ass!

Have a great night Cloud!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Really looking forward to this fight. I think Pascal is being slightly overrated going into it but there are a serious number of questions surrounding Bute which makes it a top tier 50/50 to start the year off. I'm expecting Bute to start pulling away after the 6th round after some rocky moments early on


----------



## CloudManZ (Jun 4, 2013)

Badlok said:


> I hope he'll get so drunk he will pass out before the final and wake-up with vomit all over his body and with a bloody ass!
> 
> Have a great night Cloud!


Wow, how kind of you.. lol! Thanks, it would've been nice to see you there, next time maybe!


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Badlok said:


> I doubt it! first episode tonight at 21h i'll ry to find a link for you gyuys tomorrow.


Sweet!! That would be appreciated :deal


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

CloudManZ said:


> Wow, how kind of you.. lol! Thanks, it would've been nice to see you there, next time maybe!


Then you will really have a bloody ass  one day my friend , one day!


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Sweet!! That would be appreciated :deal


I'll take a look tomo morning and link it here!


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

You have the TVA first episode Badlok?


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

MyName said:


> You have the TVA first episode Badlok?


Will air in 10 hours mate!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Post Box said:


> Really looking forward to this fight. I think Pascal is being slightly overrated going into it but there are a serious number of questions surrounding Bute which makes it a top tier 50/50 to start the year off. I'm expecting Bute to start pulling away after the 6th round after some rocky moments early on


My head is saying Pascal but I have a real feeling in my gut that Bute can pull off a win here.
Seriously considering a sizeable(for me anyway) bet on Bute here.
This is the sort of upset that @bballchump11 can usually see coming.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Badlok said:


> I doubt it! first episode tonight at 21h i'll ry to find a link for you gyuys tomorrow.


Will you put subtitles on it? :smile


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn i fell asleep before it and now i can't find it anywhere :-(


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Kalash said:


> Will you put subtitles on it? :smile


If someone can get me the episode and translate it, I'll sub it.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I still think Bute is the man and I consider the Froch fight something of an anomoly. If not an anomoly at the very least Bute overlooked a few aspects that lead the fight to fall apart rapidly. 

Expecting Pascal to come in in a lot bigger and stronger. Ring Rust on Bute might be a factor, he might fall apart again or he could be hungrier than ever before. Inactivity only makes it harder to guage someones form. 

One thing is for sure, Pascal is going to need the night of his life to outpoint Bute but he can score a KO. I think Bute wins UD.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> I still think Bute is the man and I consider the Froch fight something of an anomoly. If not an anomoly at the very least Bute overlooked a few aspects that lead the fight to fall apart rapidly.


That doesn't explain the Grachev fight though, where he also looked poor.

I could definitely see something similar to the Bute-Froch fight here; Pascal is a very fast starter and swings for the nosebleeds early doors. I also reckon Pascal will come in a bit less bulky than a lot of his other LHW fights, as he seemed to in the Blades fight, which would definitely be a smart move considering how shoddy his fitness has looked in the latter stages of some of his fights.

That said, I do rate Bute and if he can make it past five or so rounds he will have a really good chance if Pascal's stamina issues show up again.

Really hyped for this fight though, great start to 2014.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Good ring generalship troubles Pascal (Hopkins), which Bute has, but explosive aggression troubles Bute (Froch), which Pascal has.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Pascal KOs Boote, no doubt about it. My opinion - he is not tough enough for this sport kinda like Mitchell, Ortiz etc...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Wickio said:


> *That doesn't explain the Grachev fight though, where he also looked poor.*
> 
> I could definitely see something similar to the Bute-Froch fight here; Pascal is a very fast starter and swings for the nosebleeds early doors. I also reckon Pascal will come in a bit less bulky than a lot of his other LHW fights, as he seemed to in the Blades fight, which would definitely be a smart move considering how shoddy his fitness has looked in the latter stages of some of his fights.
> 
> ...


He was unusually cautious in that fight, even for Butes standards. At the end he was a little more daring but it was a letdown. Bute's going to need a lot more courage coming going into the ring with Pascal. Cannot wait for this fight either, I would rather see Bute drop down after this though as LHW is definitely not his neighbourhood.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Wickio said:


> That doesn't explain the Grachev fight though, where he also looked poor.
> 
> I could definitely see something similar to the Bute-Froch fight here; Pascal is a very fast starter and swings for the nosebleeds early doors. I also reckon Pascal will come in a bit less bulky than a lot of his other LHW fights, as he seemed to in the Blades fight, which would definitely be a smart move considering how shoddy his fitness has looked in the latter stages of some of his fights.
> 
> ...


I hear ya.

But the Froch fight did seem strange :conf On ESB the very large percentage of posters WERE all picking Bute to win, and a lot of the Froch fans just "hoped" it wouldn't be the end for Froch (after losing to Ward, etc)...

Very few saw what was coming, I'm sure the threads are still there. I always heard the criticisms of Bute's opponents, but I watched all of his fights available since about Berrio, and if nothing else he always passed the "eye test".

Some crazy shit :!:

I would like to see Bute win :yep


----------



## CloudManZ (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's part 1/3 of the "wannabe 24/7" that TVA Sports made about this fight. It's mostly in french, but some parts are in english with french subtitles.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x19erlp_pascal-vs-bute-tva-sport-episode-i-de-iii_sport?start=0


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

CloudManZ said:


> Here's part 1/3 of the "wannabe 24/7" that TVA Sports made about this fight. It's mostly in french, but some parts are in english with french subtitles.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x19erlp_pascal-vs-bute-tva-sport-episode-i-de-iii_sport?start=0


i just saw this on FB and came here to post it ! thanks Cloud!


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Pascal isn't active enough to win a decision, IMO. I think Bute does enough to win some close rounds. If he makes it past the sixth round, Bute takes a decision.


I agree with this.

Bute is the more skilled fighter and better athlete overall. He's also the bigger guy. I've met Pascal in person and even thought he's listed at 5'10", he looked more like 5'8". Both guys have been inactive; Bute didn't fight at all last year and Pascal has only fought once a year from 2011-2013.

Talk about a crossroads fight. The winner gets a payday against the main man, the loser is pretty much finished at the top level.


----------



## CloudManZ (Jun 4, 2013)

Montero said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Bute is the more skilled fighter and better athlete overall. He's also the bigger guy. I've met Pascal in person and even thought he's listed at 5'10", he looked more like 5'8". Both guys have been inactive; Bute didn't fight at all last year and Pascal has only fought once a year from 2011-2013.
> 
> Talk about a crossroads fight. *The winner gets a payday against the main man, the loser is pretty much finished at the top level.*


What's funny is that the purses for this fight are 2 millions $ each, more than Stevenson's best purse.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

CloudManZ said:


> What's funny is that the purses for this fight are 2 millions $ each, more than Stevenson's best purse.


Ouch! Name recognition is everything; no doubt Pascal and Bute are built up names in Canada. I bet if the winner fights Stevenson he gets the lion's share of the purse and it's at least $4M.


----------



## CloudManZ (Jun 4, 2013)

Montero said:


> Ouch! Name recognition is everything; no doubt Pascal and Bute are built up names in Canada. I bet if the winner fights Stevenson he gets the lion's share of the purse and it's at least $4M.


Yeah well both Bute and Pascal have been fighting at a higher level for years, and Stevenson just started with his Dawson fight. His shady past doesn't help to sell tickets either!

But 4M$ for a Bute/Pascal vs Stevenson? I think it's a bit of a stretch.. I doubt it will be more than 2.5M (I could be wrong though)


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The build up show wasn't bad my French isn't great but there are some English parts in it as well and it's more interesting than the 100th Mayweather or Pacquiao show. I hope Pascal wins impressively first of all he's one of my favourite fighters and second he has more potential than Bute


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bute :happy


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> The build up show wasn't bad my French isn't great but there are some English parts in it as well and it's more interesting than the 100th Mayweather or Pacquiao show. I hope Pascal wins impressively first of all he's one of my favourite fighters and second he has more potential than Bute


No! :bart

Bute boomaye! :yep


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Would be fantastic to get a subbed version of the 24/7/ type show. Really looking forward to this fight. Got Bute by decision.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> My head is saying Pascal but I have a real feeling in my gut that Bute can pull off a win here.
> Seriously considering a sizeable(for me anyway) bet on Bute here.
> This is the sort of upset that @*bballchump11* can usually see coming.


:yep I'll try to look more into this fight, but I'm going with Pascal right now also. I think his explosiveness will help him a lot.

Dawson is another rangy southpaw who didn't have one of his best nights vs Pascal, but still found him hard to control. Plus Bute took one of those beatings from Froch that can alter your career.

Pascal punches pretty hard but admittedly isn't a good finisher. From what I've seen though, Bute has shit recuperative ability though. If Pascal hurts him early in the fight, I don't know if he'll fully ever recover


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Pascal is going to stop Bute. Can't wait to see this one.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I'll try to look more into this fight, but I'm going with Pascal right now also. I think his explosiveness will help him a lot.
> 
> Dawson is another rangy southpaw who didn't have one of his best nights vs Pascal, but still found him hard to control. Plus Bute took one of those beatings from Froch that can alter your career.
> 
> Pascal punches pretty hard but admittedly isn't a good finisher. From what I've seen though, Bute has shit recuperative ability though. If Pascal hurts him early in the fight, I don't know if he'll fully ever recover


At 2:39 though......if there is someting Bute is very dangerous is landing this counter-punch with the left uppercut. It´s not something Dawson really do well (Dawson rarely uses uppercuts IIRC). I think Bute has a chance if he finds the timing to counter Pascal sloppy attacks.....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> At 2:39 though......if there is someting Bute is very dangerous is landing this counter-punch with the left uppercut. It´s not something Dawson really do well (Dawson rarely uses uppercuts IIRC). I think Bute has a chance if he finds the timing to counter Pascal sloppy attacks.....


you are very right about that and Pascal can be timed. Best case for Bute is he comes in relaxed and confident so he can counter Pascal whenever he gets sloppy and control him. Keep him out of range like Wladimir did to David Haye.


----------



## CloudManZ (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Why does he look like he's taking a heavy shit?


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Oooooh... I get it :lol:

atsch


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Kalash said:


> Why does he look like he's taking a heavy shit?


:lol:

We need to get one of our resident photoshop wizards on the job


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I'll try to look more into this fight, but I'm going with Pascal right now also. I think his explosiveness will help him a lot.
> 
> Dawson is another rangy southpaw who didn't have one of his best nights vs Pascal, but still found him hard to control. Plus Bute took one of those beatings from Froch that can alter your career.
> 
> Pascal punches pretty hard but admittedly isn't a good finisher. From what I've seen though, Bute has shit recuperative ability though. If Pascal hurts him early in the fight, I don't know if he'll fully ever recover


But Pacal's stamina worries me. As well as him getting hit with that huge uppercut. Bute is a classic southpaw and isn't very dangerous with his lead hand but the counter uppercut is his best punch while Dawson is a converted southpaw and has a better lead hand


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

I think Pascal will stop Bute, Bute is more technically sound so i don't rule him out, problem is I think the Froch fight might have taken a lot out of him and he didn't exactly do anything to change or remove my concerns in his last fight so at the moment I can't look past a Pascal win via stoppage based on what I've seen.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

7 Days weight-in in 2 hours if i'm right , Pascal was weighting 186,7 yesterday so it' shouldn't be any problems for both of them


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Badlok said:


> 7 Days weight-in in 2 hours if i'm right , Pascal was weighting 186,7 yesterday so it' shouldn't be any problems for both of them


Apparently Bute is under 175. Is Pascal usually that high 7 days out? That seems like a lot, especially as he weighed only 7lbs more than that on Dec 17 at the 30 day weigh in.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> Apparently Bute is under 175. Is Pascal usually that high 7 days out? That seems like a lot, especially as he weighed only 7lbs more than that on Dec 17 at the 30 day weigh in.


I don't remember the 30 days weight !


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Badlok said:


> I don't remember the 30 days weight !


Just checked.

Bute -184.4
Pascal - 191.2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> But Pacal's stamina worries me. As well as him getting hit with that huge uppercut. Bute is a classic southpaw and isn't very dangerous with his lead hand but the counter uppercut is his best punch while Dawson is a converted southpaw and has a better lead hand


yeah I just watched Pascal vs Froch yesterday. Pascal's way too damn tense and wastes lots of energy. He's brought Roy Jones Jr. into his camp to help him in training camp and he said the main thing Roy is trying to fix is helping Pascal relax. Of course I don't know how much it'll improve in one training camp

The counter punching is a huge concern also. Idk how well his power is going to translate at 175 though. I'm sure it's enough to get his respect though.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> Just checked.
> 
> Bute -184.4
> Pascal - 191.2


Thanks! i still waiting for today results


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pascal is working with Angel Heredia


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Pascal is working with Angel Heredia


Nice, RIP Bute.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Badlok said:


> Thanks! i still waiting for today results


7 days weigh-in today! damn i was all messed up yesterdayatsch


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Bute 180,4lbs , Pascal will weight at 13h00


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I just watched Pascal vs Froch yesterday. Pascal's way too damn tense and wastes lots of energy. He's brought Roy Jones Jr. into his camp to help him in training camp and he said the main thing Roy is trying to fix is helping Pascal relax. Of course I don't know how much it'll improve in one training camp
> 
> The counter punching is a huge concern also. Idk how well his power is going to translate at 175 though. I'm sure it's enough to get his respect though.


So you getting that feeling yet buddy?
The one where your brain fights with your gut over picking a winner?


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I like both guys, so I'll be happy whoever wins. A redemption win for Bute would be nice, but Pascal also needs a good win after wasting these last 2 years.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> So you getting that feeling yet buddy?
> The one where your brain fights with your gut over picking a winner?


:yep not yet for this one. I see the arguments for both sides, but I think Pascal will come in there much more confident and make Bute a little gunshy


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep not yet for this one. I see the arguments for both sides, but I think Pascal will come in there much more confident and make Bute a little gunshy


You're making me go with my head man!:lol:

If I don't bet on Bute and he does it you're gonna have to head over to Western Union my friend.:good:


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Pascal was suppose to weight at 13h00 but he his stuck in Toronto and there's no flight in MTL due to bad weather. We should have news around 15h00


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Badlok said:


> Pascal was suppose to weight at 13h00 but he his stuck in Toronto and there's no flight in MTL due to bad weather. We should have news around 15h00


Thanks Denis, and now today's weather forecast....:lol:


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Thanks Denis, and now today's weather forecast....:lol:


:rofl

Naked weather news :hey

Pascal just arrive for the weight in BTW


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Badlok said:


> :rofl
> 
> Naked weather news :hey
> 
> Pascal just arrive for the weight in BTW


And viewers should note we will be cutting to Denis for any breaking news.
Now, in other news.Six more Québécois have committed suicide over their guilt at the horrendous way the City treated the great Canadian hero Terry Fox.
More fatalities are expected.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

182,2 for Pascal!


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> And viewers should note we will be cutting to Denis for any breaking news.
> Now, in other news.Six more Québécois have committed suicide over their guilt at the horrendous way the City treated the great Canadian hero Terry Fox.
> More fatalities are expected.


:rofl

Don't mess with Terry! :fire


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Badlok said:


> :rofl
> 
> Naked weather news :hey
> 
> Pascal just arrive for the weight in BTW


I have a friend on that show :rofl


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I have a friend on that show :rofl


:rofl

well must be weird to see your friend junk :sad5 (outside a hockey vestibulary)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Badlok said:


> :rofl
> 
> well must be weird to see your friend junk :sad5 (outside a hockey vestibulary)


nah it's a chick on nakednews :lol:


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

turbotime said:


> nah it's a chick on nakednews :lol:


atsch

A prefer having that image in my head:yep


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

turbotime said:


> nah it's a chick on nakednews :lol:


Who?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Who will the time off effect hurt/help the most out the two fighters IYO??
(Both will be coming off long layoffs)


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Who will the time off effect hurt/help the most out the two fighters IYO??
> (Both will be coming off long layoffs)


Yes, I wonder this too :yep

I'm not as sure about Pascal, but since at least like 2007 or so, I can't ever remember Bute having a lay off like this :!:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Going with Pascal to out-hustle him. Haven't seen his last fight but I expect him to fight with confidence and outwork Bute, who may ordinarily have superior ring generalship but may not integrate his offense effectively enough to win the rounds. Pascal could hurt him but I don't think he'll stop him, though it's possible.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Changing my prediction to Bute by KO, I had a dream about it last night so I'm going to assume its a premonition.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

2-1 Pascal.

Makes this fight even more interesting. It's a shame it hasn't been promoted better. I loved that little face-off on the ice hockey rink


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Changing my prediction to Bute by KO, I had a dream about it last night so I'm going to assume its a premonition.


Hey, true story here, I swear, I had a dream before Vitali vs Arreola that Arreola was going to stop Vitali with a left uppercut in round 6 :rofl...:lol:.....maybe your dreams are better than mine though.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Vic said:


> Hey, true story here, I swear, I had a dream before Vitali vs Arreola that Arreola was going to stop Vitali with a left uppercut in round 6 :rofl...:lol:.....maybe your dreams are better than mine though.


:lol:


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Vic said:


> Hey, true story here, I swear, I had a dream before Vitali vs Arreola that Arreola was going to stop Vitali with a left uppercut in round 6 :rofl...:lol:.....maybe your dreams are better than mine though.


Already Dream that Bute stop Froch in the third :-(


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You're making me go with my head man!:lol:
> 
> If I don't bet on Bute and he does it you're gonna have to head over to Western Union my friend.:good:


:yep I will feel a little bad if you lose out on money because of me


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MyName said:


> Who?


Yeah ok :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pascal looked excellent in his last fight. Did literally whatever he wanted :-( Fucking Jean Peezy :twisted


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

I was just asking because I was on their site.Just wanted to see which one.

As far as Pascal in his last fight,he did fight a 40+ year old Blades.Doesn't say much does it?


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Although I voted Bute, I'm tempted to put some cash on a draw... dunno why. :huh


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bute isnt a world class Light Heavyweight. He hasnt proved anythng in that division. Easy work for Pascal. Bute was/is very overrated.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

I still think it remains to be seen how overrated he really is. If he loses this fight then he truly was overrated, but if he doesn't then give the man some props. (or I'll kidnap everyone's children)


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Who will the time off effect hurt/help the most out the two fighters IYO??
> (Both will be coming off long layoffs)


Bute hasn't fought in 2013 but Pacal fought only a few months ago he isn't coming off a long layoff. The tme off could hurt Bute but who knows it might be what he needed after the beating Froch agve him and the meh performance against Grachev. But overall everything speaks for Pascal. He isn't coming off a long layoff, Bute hurt his hand and couldn't train properly because he was injured while Pascal could keep training, Bute is older, he is coming off a one sided beating against Froch and looked not really impressing vs Grachev. With Pascal there's always his shoulder which could be slightly injured or get injured during the fight and his stamina coupled with him seemingly getting nervous in big fights which makes it even worse but still he should win


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

The press conference just ended , nothing special to be honest , RJJ said that Quebecers love low profile persons and it was his fault if Pascal was talking so much because Jean was a big fan of him.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Pascals arm could fall off at any time during the fight. Don't forget that either. 1 wild missed swing and his goose could be cooked.


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Same could be said about Bute and his left hand.Another reason why this fight has several variables.

Is episode 2 of the TVA show available?


----------



## CloudManZ (Jun 4, 2013)

MyName said:


> Is episode 2 of the TVA show available?


It will air in 2 hours, so tomorrow I guess.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bute looked really good here, but Pascal is much quicker though. Bute should look to fight similar though


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

This is gonna be a great fight to start the Network Wars 2014...
(Anyone know if there will be a televised undercard?)


----------



## Sugarngold (Jun 5, 2013)

Pascal is going to jump on him thinking Bute can't handle pressure after he wilted against the Cobra.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone know what time the weigh-in happens??
(Or did it already go down?)


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Anyone know what time the weigh-in happens??
> (Or did it already go down?)


apparently happened already, Pascal 175, Bute 173.6


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I've decided. Pascal. I will surpass the 1000 Vcash Mark.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like Bute has been able to halt the balding of his hair...maybe his mojo is back?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugarngold said:


> Pascal is going to jump on him thinking Bute can't handle pressure after he wilted against the Cobra.


Problem is....Pascal is wide as hell and can be countered.....
Interesting to see that Bute is not really smaller, I mean he is even taller than PAscal......tempted to pick Bute, not confident though, not at all this time.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Put 500 on Pascal UD and 500 on Pascal KO. I think he's going to outwork Bute, the fight will be competitive, but I think he's going to be more explosive and be harder to time than Bute would like. If he hurts Bute though I don't think he'll finish the job right there. It's possible but I see it going the distance and Pascal pacing himself to manage his stamina.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bute looked really good here, but Pascal is much quicker though. Bute should look to fight similar though


Damn this is such a difficult fight to predict, i feel we all know what Pascal brings to the table but its incredibly difficult to predict what Bute will bring. Watching the Miranda fight Bute looks sensational, his left hand is viper like the way he snaps it out at different angles, you wouldnt believe the same guy got trounced by a fighter as sloppy as Froch. The more i think about it the more i'm of the belief Bute choked on the night, he had jelly legs before he even entered the ring and although Froch is a hard puncher his power pales when compared to what Miranda can conjure up, yet Bute was being wobbled by punches he was blocking.

My feelings for this fight is that Bute may have missed the boat to really exploit his undoubted talent, missing the super six during his prime years because his promoters wanted to line their pockets robbed him of his chance to try and prove himself the best. At almost 34 years of age with a young mans boxing style based on speed and sharp countering, a year and a quarter out of the ring may just be the final nail in the coffin. On the other hand Pascal enters the ring having been in with the very best that the light heavyweight division had to offer (at the time), he has dealt with a very quick, large southpaw boxer in Dawson and has mixed it up with possibly the craftiest boxer of this generation, that kind of experience is invaluable and can't be bought by any amount of sparring Bute does in preparation for this fight.

My prediction for this fight is unlike the Froch fight Bute is going to bring it and obviously so will Pascal, i think both guys are going to get hurt in this fight and a lot of heart will be displayed by both sides. I feel ultimately that Pascal is the better physical specimen overall (speed, power, durability etc) and will hurt Bute with an explosive combination whilst both are trading, Bute will be too hurt to recover and will either be floored and too unsteady to beat the count or he will take a pummelling against the ropes before the ref jumps in.

Pascal TKO7 Bute. Hoping Bute can pull it off, comes across as very humble and respectful, wouldn't surprise me if he does, his career is on the line.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice!!! THX
May the best man win


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> I've decided. Pascal. I will surpass the 1000 Vcash Mark.


Noo don't say this. If someone says things like that it's very likely the fighter loses :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Noo don't say this. If someone says things like that it's very likely the fighter loses :lol:


hahaha you shouldve seen the shit I was talking the day before Maidana-Broner, I had around 980 Vcash, and lost sooo much that saturday


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

pascal by ko/tko. hopkins, who is very good defensively was still caught with big shots vs pascal. i dont see bute surviving those shots


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> hahaha you shouldve seen the shit I was talking the day before Maidana-Broner, I had around 980 Vcash, and lost sooo much that saturday


I'm on a really bad streak since Alexander lost and then broner lost and I can't seem to get it right my confidence in betting is on an all time low :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I'm on a really bad streak since Alexander lost and then broner lost and I can't seem to get it right my confidence in betting is on an all time low :lol:


you have 2000vcash, your not in that bad of a rut


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> you have 2000vcash, your not in that bad of a rut


I think I have over 3 k I bet something on Pascal and a few minutes again I pute another 900 on him. I lost a lot I think I was up at 6k or 7k at one point and I lost it all since then


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

beast mode activated


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse BoooooTayyy Booomaye!! :horse


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Damn this is such a difficult fight to predict, i feel we all know what Pascal brings to the table but its incredibly difficult to predict what Bute will bring. Watching the Miranda fight Bute looks sensational, his left hand is viper like the way he snaps it out at different angles, you wouldnt believe the same guy got trounced by a fighter as sloppy as Froch. The more i think about it the more i'm of the belief Bute choked on the night, he had jelly legs before he even entered the ring and although Froch is a hard puncher his power pales when compared to what Miranda can conjure up, yet Bute was being wobbled by punches he was blocking.
> 
> My feelings for this fight is that Bute may have missed the boat to really exploit his undoubted talent, missing the super six during his prime years because his promoters wanted to line their pockets robbed him of his chance to try and prove himself the best. At almost 34 years of age with a young mans boxing style based on speed and sharp countering, a year and a quarter out of the ring may just be the final nail in the coffin. On the other hand Pascal enters the ring having been in with the very best that the light heavyweight division had to offer (at the time), he has dealt with a very quick, large southpaw boxer in Dawson and has mixed it up with possibly the craftiest boxer of this generation, that kind of experience is invaluable and can't be bought by any amount of sparring Bute does in preparation for this fight.
> 
> ...


very good insight, I can see the fight going very similarly also. I almost forgot how skilled Bute really was until I looked at that :yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> very good insight, I can see the fight going very similarly also. I almost forgot how skilled Bute really was until I looked at that :yep


Yeah Bute has definitely been sold short as of late in terms of being a skilled operator. Also in terms of his chin. Froch connected solid and capitalized, but let's not call him glass, he took an absolute beating in there and simply never recovered. Given Pascal's ambushing style and explosiveness, he'd always be an interesting match for Bute, but now he seems to have even more on his side, with Bute being less active and showing issues of confidence in his last fight, whereas Pascal looks very prepared and has been training with RJJ (which is good because he tries to fight in a similar fashion but with less intelligence). I see Pascal outhustling Bute to a UD, Bute is more of a natural counter-puncher by nature and will be made more timid by being unable to time Pascal as easily as he wants to, and as the rounds slip by, Pascal will be taking the risks and scoring the points.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I pick Pascal, who's got the clear edge mentally. His in and out style and his habit to throw in combinations should work really well against Bute. However, Pascal throws wide shot, he's often out of balance and he can't fight 12 hard rounds. A counter puncher like Bute could capitalize on that and Bute can turn a fight around with one shot. I wish Bute all the best though, he's a gentleman and a fun guy to watch, I hope both guys will do well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah Bute has definitely been sold short as of late in terms of being a skilled operator. Also in terms of his chin. Froch connected solid and capitalized, but let's not call him glass, he took an absolute beating in there and simply never recovered. Given Pascal's ambushing style and explosiveness, he'd always be an interesting match for Bute, but now he seems to have even more on his side, with Bute being less active and showing issues of confidence in his last fight, whereas Pascal looks very prepared and has been training with RJJ (which is good because he tries to fight in a similar fashion but with less intelligence). I see Pascal outhustling Bute to a UD, Bute is more of a natural counter-puncher by nature and will be made more timid by being unable to time Pascal as easily as he wants to, and as the rounds slip by, Pascal will be taking the risks and scoring the points.


yeah we all see this pretty similar. That's one thing that hurts Bute a lot in this fight with his recovery. He never seems to fully recover after being hurt and Pascal always connects with a big shot early on whether it is Hopkins, Dawson, Froch, etc. If Bute's confidence is shot and he's timid, then he's toast which I believe will be the case


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

FOTY??? I'm calling it early...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Bute didn't only choke vs Froch. Was it a bad performance maybe but Bute has flaws. Ok he's a southpaw but he's still using his right hand only to set his left hand up I mean it works for Rigo who is a masterboxer but he is more of a one handed puncher. His best weapon bar none is his left uppercut when his opponent comes in I'm a little bit surprised he couldn't land it vs Froch I still don't know what the reason was but Bute is at his most dangerous when he counters if you can eliminate that part of his game he isn't nearly as dangerous. A weakness of his is that often when he defends he just takes steps backwards he fights in straight lines and it showed vs Froch and you could see the opnenings even vs other fighters, he defends well vs single punches or even 2 punches but when steps back his defence looks like that some times: step back -> get head off the center line, but he can't defend well against follow up shots he is often out of position to defend against an opponent who rushes forwards throwing more than 1-2 punches the thing is that is where his coutners are dangerous so you have to close the distance throwing multiple punches without getting countered. I don't know if it he was intimidated by Froch's power, if it was Froch's length and reach that bothered him but he wasn't able to do it vs Froch. Maybe it was really his age and he's slowing down vs Grachev he looked udnerwhelming for the majority of the fight but in the 12th it looked like he should have looked for the whole fight so maybe he just needed some confidence back and will perform better vs Pascal. 
But one thing that Froch did to close the distance while throwing punches was switch hitting he often took a step forward with his right foot while or after throwing his right which covers a lot of distance quickly if it's done right and it might have given Bute a lot of trouble whose defence relies on a few steps back and only a little bit of headmovement. Pascal can switch hit and he will do it you can get countered doing so but Pascal is faster than Froch and the question is whether Bute has learned since that fight. One thing with Pascal is his stamina which really often seems to be causes by him tensing up in fights let's see if RJJ and his trainer fixed that at least somewhat


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I will be missing this fight. 

I know the first thing I'm going to do after I get home Saturday night is to check the RBRS of ESB and CHB.

I can't wait to read the comments.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> FOTY??? I'm calling it early...


That's a real fucking Mexican in your avatar bro.

Young Fernando Vargas and Victor Ortiz is the very definition of what Chicanos should be.
Brown,handsome,and with a thick distinctive accent. Beautiful.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Before round 6 i predict Pascal, everything after 6 i go with Bute. Im not sure did Froch ruin Bute mentally but i think so.
Money on Pascal but no surprise if Bute takes the decision.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Pascal is gonna annihilate him....as a canadian i've been a bbig fan of both for a longtime, Pascal has always been all wrong for Bute stylistically. Pascals ambush style is gonna baffle Bute


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep agree, I think Pascal will ambush Bute and get him out of there.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this, and fully expecting Pascal to knock Bute clean out.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> I'm really looking forward to this, and fully expecting Pascal to knock Bute clean out.


jumping on 11/1 1-3?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hook! said:


> jumping on 11/1 1-3?


11/1?!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> 11/1?!


http://gyazo.com/ffaecba3278cbe9316da33afac29d930


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

One thing though... Pascal's shoulder is prone to injury and he might not be able to ambush Bute with a rain of punches like Froch did, so he doesn't get another injury. Maybe his plan is actually to outbox Bute and not demolish him, how many people believe? :huh


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Fight is a complete enigma for me

Both men have large inactivity streaks and in their last few neither has looked good

Pascal has looked bad in his last few

Bute got pounded by Froch and struggled mightily vs Grachev

Vs Grachev I left on a more optimistic note than most due to how he finished the 12th round he seemed to have restored confidence in his ability to fight and looked like he did when he defended that IBF belt 9 or 10 times....but that was so long ago

both men have been injured and have had disheartening losses, Bute to Froch and Pascal by old man Hopkins in a huge stakes fight and Hopkins showed him up

Most here seem to think "Pascal should rush him and stop him by round 5 like Froch" this idea seems to ignore the fact that Bute is no soft hitter

The longer this fight goes the more it favors Bute, Pascal to me has never fought a real true complete performance since Diaconu..Froch he tired, both Hopkins fights he grabbed an early advantage and blew leads, vs Dawson he was beginning to fade a little.

Bute has all the tools to win this fight but he will have to avoid/survive an early onslaught

Im curious to see where the liver shot plays in, Froch kept his right hand in perfect placement and took that punch out of the fight...I do remember a body shot coming in and Froch winced for a moment but then fired back at Bute mighta been round 2

If Pascal hurts his shoulder forget it, he wont win with one hand 

I gotta say I feel safer picking Pascal but feel Bute will perform very well in this fight


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

It's funny, before Froch, it seemed like the one thing that nobody had considered with Bute was just to walk up and punch him in the face. He seemed spectacularly ill-equipped to being punched in the face. Now that Froch has set the blueprint, I fully expect Pascal to walk up and punch Bute in the face and win the fight.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Fight is a complete enigma for me
> 
> Both men have large inactivity streaks and in their last few neither has looked good
> 
> ...


Nice post. The only concern that I have, is that if Bute can negotiate the first six rounds, via his jab and subtle half steps off at an angle (to negate Pascal's lunges), his more accurate punching will then become a factor. If it does run into the late rounds, then Bute's beautiful uppercut to the chest will become a huge factor IMO.


----------



## Antsu (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> It's funny, it seems like the one thing that nobody had considered with Bute was just to walk up and punch him in the face. He seemed spectacularly ill-equipped to being punched in the face. Now that Froch has set the blueprint, I fully expect Pascal to walk up and punch Bute in the face and win the fight.


You sound like a true boxing expert. Im sure nobody has ever tought about that.

In football nobody before Messi considered, just going in the goal area and kicking ball in the goal.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

If Bute came to the ring without his toupee, I think it could shake Pascal, and give him the mental edge necessary to pull it out.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kalash said:


> One thing though... Pascal's shoulder is prone to injury and he might not be able to ambush Bute with a rain of punches like Froch did, so he doesn't get another injury. Maybe his plan is actually to outbox Bute and not demolish him, how many people believe? :huh


I think he'll jump on him early but fight smart and end up racking up points. Bute doesn't recover well but Pascal isn't the best finisher. Hence my vote of Pascal UD. I know a KO is entirely possible, but I see him more managing his shit stamina by fighting in explosive bursts which make Bute timid. Also he's been using RJJ as an assistant coach and Jones has said that while he may want to jump on him early, he's prepared to box all 12.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

As the fight draws near I find myself wondering how Pascal will react to a Bute body shot/shots??
(One of those left uppercuts to the gut)


I'm sticking with my initial Pascal by stoppage but...
(starting to have doubt)


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bute decision. Originally I was on the "Pascal is going to brutalize him" train, but I've had a channge of thought for some reason. I think Bute survives the early rushes by Pascal and lands enough counters to make Pascal second-guess himself


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Bute decision. Originally I was on the "Pascal is going to brutalize him" train, but I've had a channge of thought for some reason. I think Bute survives the early rushes by Pascal and lands enough counters to make Pascal second-guess himself


:good

Man I hope so. I would like to see Bute get that mojo back.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope Pascal can fix some of his mental flaws/fix his cardio (might be partly because of mental things) and fight for a title. He is one of my favourite fighters and I hope he still has as much left as I think he has I hope he's at his peak now. My favourite scenario would be him being in peak physical condition, being more experienced and calmer in the ring making easy work of Bute and fighting Kovalev for the title. I don't want him to fight Stevenson because Stevenson I'm also a fan of his and Hopkins for the same reason. I like Kovalev but Pascal is one of the first fighters I became a fan of when I started watching boxing


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Pascal gonna beat the last whisker of hair off Bute's balding head.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm taking Pascal, but I think Bute will be extremely motivated and inspired to put on a great performance and redeem himself. He'll do better than a lot of people think IMO, but still fall short.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

any idea what time it starts on est?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Pascal tko 4. 
does it with a well disguised right hand on the back foot.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

I've changed my mind, I think Bute stops a gassed Pascal with a body shot in the 10th.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> any idea what time it starts on est?


card start at 19h00( in 3 hours) Bute-Pascal suppose to be at 22h00 - 22h30 ( in 6h00-6h30 hours)


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Bungle said:


> I've changed my mind, I think Bute stops a gassed Pascal with a body shot in the 10th.


dunno what round to say, but i agree with rest of that


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Bute decision. I've got 30 quid on it


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

How big is the fight over there in Canada lads?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I've got 50 quid on Pascal by stoppage, Bute could outbox him and look great doing it but i feel if Pascal is smart he will rush Bute early and make it a dogfight and test that Bute Chin to see if its 100% cracked.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Post Box said:


> How big is the fight over there in Canada lads?


20 000 + at the gate , everybody in Québec is suddently an expert in boxing , my mother and aunts will buy the PPV

I feel safe to say it's pretty big!


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Badlok said:


> 20 000 + at the gate , everybody in Québec is suddently an expert in boxing , my mother and aunts will buy the PPV
> 
> I feel safe to say it's pretty big!


Nice!!! Enjoy the fight bro.
(I'm pumped for it aswell)


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Nice!!! Enjoy the fight bro.
> (I'm pumped for it aswell)


I will ,so glad its finally the night , everything have been said! now it's time to fight.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

so excited!


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

I am already drunk and none of my friends arrive yet


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone know the UK start time?


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Anyone know the UK start time?


In4 hours


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Anyone know the UK start time?


UK start at 2am so they will show some undercard fights i guess but HBO start at 3:15am. So Perez fight will be on just after that then the Bute fight.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> very good insight, I can see the fight going very similarly also. I almost forgot how skilled Bute really was until I looked at that :yep


Bute appears to be very skilful but very fragile.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello the Canadians ! :cheers

Who's pumped for Terrence and Philip's figth ? I, for one, am. :hat


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

shenmue said:


> UK start at 2am so they will show some undercard fights i guess but HBO start at 3:15am. So Perez fight will be on just after that then the Bute fight.


Thanks buddy, looking forward to it


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Badlok said:


> 20 000 + at the gate , everybody in Québec is suddently an expert in boxing , my mother and aunts will buy the PPV
> 
> I feel safe to say it's pretty big!


Word! I was wondering this too.

:cheers


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Badlok said:


> I will ,so glad its finally the night , everything have been said! now it's time to fight.


UPPER CUT, Bute!! UPPER CUT, to the body KTFO Pascal!! :deal

Bootay Boomaye!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> UPPER CUT, Bute!! UPPER CUT, to the body KTFO Pascal!! :deal
> 
> Bootay Boomaye!!!


arty arty


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> arty arty


This fight is fuggin' Sweet Tits M'gee!! :deal

Bute should've pulled some old Bernard shit on Pascal. I have NEVER seen any fighter get so inside another's head the way Bernard did to Pascal out there.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> This fight is fuggin' Sweet Tits M'gee!! :deal
> 
> Bute should've pulled some old Bernard shit on Pascal. I have NEVER seen any fighter get so inside another's head the way Bernard did to Pascal out there.


I'm friggen pumped dude. Was going to drink for this one but I'm so tired right now I'd probably pass out right away :lol: :-(


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just about time to crack open my Ali box set I got for Christmas, Rumble in the Jungle and the Thrilla in Manilla before tonight's fights


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> UPPER CUT, Bute!! UPPER CUT, to the body KTFO Pascal!! :deal
> 
> Bootay Boomaye!!!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


>


THat wide wild shit ain't gonna work on Bute :deal

I'm a go find a GIF where that bitch uppercuts the fuck out a that muh fucka for even steppin' :horse

(that is a crazy GIF though :lol: bitch comes up in love (and Asian) after gettin' ripped)


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Antsu said:


> You sound like a true boxing expert. Im sure nobody has ever tought about that.
> 
> In football nobody before Messi considered, just going in the goal area and kicking ball in the goal.


Mate, what's that thing whistling right over your head?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh for fuck sake, I just missed Artur Beterbiev's fight atsch the dude is better than Pascal and Bute.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

What happened to Per Olivier Cote?


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Pascal gonna beat the last whisker of hair off Bute's balding head.


:lol: Didn't you see him lately? He ain't balding anymore.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Kalash said:


> :lol: Didn't you see him lately? He ain't balding anymore.


In that case, his valiant fight against hair loss is the only battle he's winning.

Let's see if Bute can Regaine his career. :yep


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

wow alverez likability has dripped away throughout that bout.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Wasn't Gardner the guy who was great entertainment at the last Prizefighter with Toney there?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Brilliant seeing Perez talking about Mago and making money to give to Mago's family.
Proper respect.Big fan now.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully the cut will end this shit early.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> In that case, his valiant fight against hair loss is the only battle he's winning.
> 
> Let's see if Bute can Regaine his career. :yep


Winning against hair loss = winning against Pascal :deal It's clearly a sign. :yep


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

damn perez hurt! Whoops wrong thread lol.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Finally a little life at the end of the round.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

War Bute! :ibutt


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Come ooooooon!!! Stupid commercials!!


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Unbafuckinglivable. Why the actual fuck did Bute decided in the 12 fucking round to let go of his fucking hands?! JEsus Fucking Christ ALlmighty!! Punch got dammit!!!! 

Fucks [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

One-sided win for Pascal, Bute's mandible held up but it appears his confidence was the problem in this one not his "Chin".
Tough mental block for a prize fighter to get thru, Maybe dude should hang 'em up.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Called it. Good fight. Interesting to see Pascal use his poor man RJJ tactics.Bute really impressed at the end. I think he would have benefitted greatly from a tune up.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bute thought it was a fainting contest or some shit. Someone should've told him fainting doesn't score you points. Shit fight for real. I'm disappointed as hell in Bute. Guy did not fucking show up to fight.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Props to Pascal and all, but I expected more from Lucian. Shit was disappointing.



Mexi-Box said:


> Bute thought it was a fainting contest or some shit. Someone should've told him fainting doesn't score you points. Shit fight for real. I'm disappointed as hell in Bute. Guy did not fucking show up to fight.


Yep. Took him 12 rounds to realise he's not Mayweather and needs to actually fight. It's like he got the 12th round syndrome after he got his asses handed by Froch.


----------



## Ne5ville14 (May 24, 2013)

Anybody got the stats of the fight ? just can't believe Pascal was more active then Bute !


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

I wonder, does he want the rematch because he genuinely thinks he can beat Pascal, oooor so he can get another payday before he retires?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Kalash said:


> I wonder, does he want the rematch because he genuinely thinks he can beat Pascal, oooor so he can get another payday before he retires?


A bit of both.


----------



## Swollen Liver (Jun 8, 2013)

His body is overheating at a point it could be dangerous for him unfortunately...


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I think Pascal edged it but not so wide that it was on the cards.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Jim Watt scored it 115-114 for Bute on the Sky commentary.

It was a tough fight to score and I've got no interest in watching it again, Bute boxed smart but was so inactive and only let his hands go in the final round, Pascal had the more eye catching shots but literally fought for 20 seconds near the end of the rounds to pinch them. 

Such a disappointing fight, Bute should be thinking retirement and Pascal moving up to cruiser judging how tired he looked at the end considering the slow pace of the fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Called it. Good fight. Interesting to see Pascal use his poor man RJJ tactics.Bute really impressed at the end. I think he would have benefitted greatly from a tune up.


Good fight? :huh


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bute's confidence is shot and he's the sort of guy that needs confidence to perform. Froch stole his soul unfortunately.
Pascal gave a good performance, I have no idea why he chose to relax in the final round, unnecessarily gluing onto the ropes.

Very happy for Pascal. Makes Bernard's win look better too.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bute is the most scared fighter I've seen in several years.He spends 11 rounds petrified(again) only to show that if he drops the fear in the last round,he's quite capable.
I always said Bute would struggle after Froch,but I still had a feeling he could sneak an upset,but a fighter who is terrified of getting hit should not be fighting at elite level.
Been saying all along that my head said Pascal but I couldn't resist those odds on Bute v-cash and real cash style.Just too tempting for a degenerate gambler like me.Need to get back on the v-cash trail again.Broner and Bute have decimated me.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Bute is the most scared fighter I've seen in several years.He spends 11 rounds petrified(again) only to show that if he drops the fear in the last round,he's quite capable.
> I always said Bute would struggle after Froch,but I still had a feeling he could sneak an upset,but a fighter who is terrified of getting hit should not be fighting at elite level.
> Been saying all along that my head said Pascal but I couldn't resist those odds on Bute v-cash and real cash style.Just too tempting for a degenerate gambler like me.Need to get back on the v-cash trail again.Broner and Bute have decimated me.


No.
Bute just is not world class. Did he ever beat a top 5 fighter in his weight class.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No.
> Bute just is not world class. Did he ever beat a top 5 fighter in his weight class.


No what?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No.
> Bute just is not world class. Did he ever beat a top 5 fighter in his weight class.


What the fuck are you on about?
No what?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> What the fuck are you on about?
> No what?


Bute is not quite capable. Its easy to say "if fighter A lets his hands go he is more capable". Bute is chinny as hell and hurt almost everytime he gets hit with a decent punch. So of course Bute wont fight more aggressive.

Anyway: Bute never ever beat a world class fighter. Now that he fought a few (Pascal and Froch) he lost.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Bute is not quite capable. Its easy to say "if fighter A lets his hands go he is more capable". Bute is chinny as hell and hurt almost everytime he gets hit with a decent punch. So of course Bute wont fight more aggressive.
> 
> Anyway: Bute never ever beat a world class fighter. Now that he fought a few (Pascal and Froch) he lost.


Where did I say he beat anyone?
I said that like he did against Grachev,he fought scared for 11 rounds and then came out and went for it in the last round.If he fought like that for seven rounds he takes that fight but he fought scared,so when the fuck did I say anything about him beating anyone?
Are you saying that he didn't come out in the last round and fought better than he did at any other point in the fight?
You've tried to point out some shite that I never even said.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Thought either fighter could have been given the decision to be honest, Bute controlled the distance and tempo the fight was fought at for large periods of the fight whilst Pascal would launch the odd ambush attack and land large shots. Despite being pretty damn nervous up until the 10th round i felt Bute's activity with the jab was enough for him to steal some of the rounds and on the other hand Pascal would launch just enough raids on Bute to steal some of the rounds himself. I think i had it 114-114 in an enjoyable fight, some may not have liked it because neither guy had high outputs but it was interesting to see two guys try and seize control of a matchup with very different tactics. 

Ultimately i was disappointed in Pascals performance and dont buy the bullshit that he was trying to make the fight close in the latter stages, he felt the weight behind some of Bute's punches and likely wasnt nearly as active as he wanted to be. At times he would launch an attack which would leave Bute looking pretty vulnerable only to back off again and give Bute time to recover and establish his rhythm again. Having said this Bute deserves a hell of a lot of credit for the resilience and toughness he showed under fire, he looked very uncomfortable at times but kept to his task and sucked up the punishment Pascal dished out, if he had shown the same level of confidence he did between round 10 and 12 for the whole fight he would have walked out a worthy winner. I believed before the fight that at almost 34yrs of age and coming off a year and a quarter of inactivity Bute would find it very tough to find sharpness and confidence early in the fight and that was an advantage for Pascal, i feel this was definitely the case and Bute should have had a warmup before facing Pascal. I think the scorecards were far to wide for Pascal who at best could only squeak a win, the fairest result was a draw in my books.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Good fight? :huh


It wasn't the most exciting fight but it was interesting enough. I enjoyed seeing Pascal set up his right hand is various ways and explode from time to time while Bute occasionally landed the left out of a superior lead foot position, and the fight heated up towards the end with a surprising rally from Bute. I was satisfied.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Thought either fighter could have been given the decision to be honest, Bute controlled the distance and tempo the fight was fought at for large periods of the fight whilst Pascal would launch the odd ambush attack and land large shots. Despite being pretty damn nervous up until the 10th round i felt Bute's activity with the jab was enough for him to steal some of the rounds and on the other hand Pascal would launch just enough raids on Bute to steal some of the rounds himself. I think i had it 114-114 in an enjoyable fight, some may not have liked it because neither guy had high outputs but it was interesting to see two guys try and seize control of a matchup with very different tactics.
> 
> Ultimately i was disappointed in Pascals performance and dont buy the bullshit that he was trying to make the fight close in the latter stages, he felt the weight behind some of Bute's punches and likely wasnt nearly as active as he wanted to be. At times he would launch an attack which would leave Bute looking pretty vulnerable only to back off again and give Bute time to recover and establish his rhythm again. Having said this Bute deserves a hell of a lot of credit for the resilience and toughness he showed under fire, he looked very uncomfortable at times but kept to his task and sucked up the punishment Pascal dished out, if he had shown the same level of confidence he did between round 10 and 12 for the whole fight he would have walked out a worthy winner. I believed before the fight that at almost 34yrs of age and coming off a year and a quarter of inactivity Bute would find it very tough to find sharpness and confidence early in the fight and that was an advantage for Pascal, i feel this was definitely the case and Bute should have had a warmup before facing Pascal. I think the scorecards were far to wide for Pascal who at best could only squeak a win, the fairest result was a draw in my books.


I don't see any way in which this score is defensible. What 6 rounds did you have Bute winning?!


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't see any way in which this score is defensible. What 6 rounds did you have Bute winning?!


I had it even after 6 rounds, 7-9 rounds to Pascal and then rounds 10-12 to Bute, may i hasten to add i was scoring very casually and didn't have my full attention on the fight. I will score it again in the near future but i really didnt see anything in Pascals work to suggest the scorecards were as wide as they were. I may have had Pascal winning 4 of the first 6 rounds which would make my score 115-113 to Pascal, watching and scoring the fight casually probably magnified how unimpressed i was with Pascal and how surprised i was at the resilience and toughness showed by Bute.

I can assure you i will score the fight again at some point.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Where did I say he beat anyone?
> I said that like he did against Grachev,he fought scared for 11 rounds and then came out and went for it in the last round.If he fought like that for seven rounds he takes that fight but he fought scared,so when the fuck did I say anything about him beating anyone?
> Are you saying that he didn't come out in the last round and fought better than he did at any other point in the fight?
> You've tried to point out some shite that I never even said.


There is a reason why Bute fights "scared".
Its easy to say Bute should fight more aggresive. Pascal waited for Bute to come at him. How many times did Bute get hurt against Pascal only because he got Close and let his Hands go? Even in ´round 12 Pascal waited for his Moment.

If you are a chinny guy with weak Reflexes you dont fight super aggresive. If Bute would have fought aggresive (like he did in roud 12) he would probably get knocked out.

For a guy like Bute it isnt smart to fight aggresive like you suggested. Fighting passive and using your reach,boxing skills is the right way. Giving your reach away a get Close is the wrong way for Bute. You can do it for 1-2 rounds. Not longer.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> There is a reason why Bute fights "scared".
> Its easy to say Bute should fight more aggresive. Pascal waited for Bute to come at him. How many times did Bute get hurt against Pascal only because he got Close and let his Hands go? Even in ´round 12 Pascal waited for his Moment.
> 
> If you are a chinny guy with weak Reflexes you dont fight super aggresive. If Bute would have fought aggresive (like he did in roud 12) he would probably get knocked out.
> ...


Bute fought _too_ timidly. To suggest he could have done more is not unreasonable in the least. He doesn't have to be Joe Frazier to throw more round by round and make it count.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> There is a reason why Bute fights "scared".
> Its easy to say Bute should fight more aggresive. Pascal waited for Bute to come at him. How many times did Bute get hurt against Pascal only because he got Close and let his Hands go? Even in ´round 12 Pascal waited for his Moment.
> 
> If you are a chinny guy with weak Reflexes you dont fight super aggresive. If Bute would have fought aggresive (like he did in roud 12) he would probably get knocked out.
> ...


Which proves my point that he now fights scared,and having been a long term belt holder,if he is now going to fight scared for 11 rounds and come out fighting only in the last round means it's time to get out.Pascal was pretty shit last night, and whilst I thought the scorecards were too wide,you can see a nervous look on Bute's face so if his plan was to win that then either take the WBC mandatory or go back down for Froch then I suggest it's time to get out.
Much as I'm a Froch fan and always felt Bute was overrated,but like Chad Dawson,he had a far better style before he had reason to be so cautious.That isn't the way he used to fight.
He looks terrified at times.

So I still don't get what you're attempting to contradict me on.Nothing I've said is untrue.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> Thought either fighter could have been given the decision to be honest, Bute controlled the distance and tempo the fight was fought at for large periods of the fight whilst Pascal would launch the odd ambush attack and land large shots. Despite being pretty damn nervous up until the 10th round i felt Bute's activity with the jab was enough for him to steal some of the rounds and on the other hand Pascal would launch just enough raids on Bute to steal some of the rounds himself. I think i had it 114-114 in an enjoyable fight, some may not have liked it because neither guy had high outputs but it was interesting to see two guys try and seize control of a matchup with very different tactics.
> 
> Ultimately i was disappointed in Pascals performance and dont buy the bullshit that he was trying to make the fight close in the latter stages, he felt the weight behind some of Bute's punches and likely wasnt nearly as active as he wanted to be. At times he would launch an attack which would leave Bute looking pretty vulnerable only to back off again and give Bute time to recover and establish his rhythm again. Having said this Bute deserves a hell of a lot of credit for the resilience and toughness he showed under fire, he looked very uncomfortable at times but kept to his task and sucked up the punishment Pascal dished out, if he had shown the same level of confidence he did between round 10 and 12 for the whole fight he would have walked out a worthy winner. I believed before the fight that at almost 34yrs of age and coming off a year and a quarter of inactivity Bute would find it very tough to find sharpness and confidence early in the fight and that was an advantage for Pascal, i feel this was definitely the case and Bute should have had a warmup before facing Pascal. I think the scorecards were far to wide for Pascal who at best could only squeak a win, the fairest result was a draw in my books.


Bute won 3 rounds not a single round more. And how did he control distance he didn't do anything he didn't control anything and 90% of his jabs hit nothing but air. And that performance was exactly what I hoped for from Pascal


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Both when were far too reluctant to attack first in fear of getting countered. Many of the rounds were simply Pascal nicking them in the last 20 seconds, whereas Bute hardly did anything anything of note offensively until the last few rounds. I thought it was close, but a clear win for Pascal


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

Bute was ineffective. Pascal so much quicker and toying with him. Even when Bute had a steady round, he would still end up getting caught-out by the flashy bursts of Pascal.

Pascal pretty much did as he pleased. I thought it was a very good performance by him and he was a worthy winner.

I scored it 118-111 to Pascal.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Which proves my point that he now fights scared,and having been a long term belt holder,if he is now going to fight scared for 11 rounds and come out fighting only in the last round means it's time to get out.Pascal was pretty shit last night, and whilst I thought the scorecards were too wide,you can see a nervous look on Bute's face so if his plan was to win that then either take the WBC mandatory or go back down for Froch then I suggest it's time to get out.
> Much as I'm a Froch fan and always felt Bute was overrated,but like Chad Dawson,he had a far better style before he had reason to be so cautious.That isn't the way he used to fight.
> He looks terrified at times.
> 
> So I still don't get what you're attempting to contradict me on.Nothing I've said is untrue.


You said Bute would do better if he fights more aggresive. Wich I dont think works as easy as you think. Bute is chinny. He doesnt have good reflexes and his defense is not that good. So to suggest Bute would do better if he would fight more aggresive is a bit far off imo.

I think Bute would get knocked out more often if he would fight more aggresive.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> You said Bute would do better if he fights more aggresive. Wich I dont think works as easy as you think. Bute is chinny. He doesnt have good reflexes and his defense is not that good. So to suggest Bute would do better if he would fight more aggresive is a bit far off imo.
> 
> I think Bute would get knocked out more often if he would fight more aggresive.


ok...so whats his alternate route to winning....to my eyes his best defence is offence....otherwise he'll just be as he was last night for most of the fight...a boxer who wont engage and will lose rounds on points......he's not as chinny as you..or he himself..thinks he is....he was battered by froch but not ko'd quickly...he took some big pascal shots last night ......his biggest weapon...his only weapon to win big fights...is his left hand with huge power in it which he was afraid to get close enough to use last night.......he could well have won that fight last if he had been more aggressive.

via tapatalk


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> ok..*.so whats his alternate route to winning*....to my eyes his best defence is offence....otherwise he'll just be as he was last night for most of the fight...a boxer who wont engage and will lose rounds on points......he's not as chinny as you..or he himself..thinks he is....he was battered by froch but not ko'd quickly...he took some big pascal shots last night ......his biggest weapon...his only weapon to win big fights...is his left hand with huge power in it which he was afraid to get close enough to use last night.......he could well have won that fight last if he had been more aggressive.
> 
> via tapatalk


There is no alternate route. Bute cant do it on the elite level. And Pascal is not even elite level. You think Bute would do better if he would fight more aggresive. I just think the chance of getting knocked out would be too high. Thats all. Butes style is not suited to fight agressive imo. Nevermind his weak chin and slow reflexes.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Bute won 3 rounds not a single round more. And how did he control distance he didn't do anything he didn't control anything and 90% of his jabs hit nothing but air. And that performance was exactly what I hoped for from Pascal


Pascal can perform better and should have really stopped Bute, ive already said i was scoring it casually so i'll likely revisit when i can give the fight full attention. This business of fighting hard for the last 30 seconds and / or in very short bursts has never really impressed me, Pascal at times was wild and Bute's defence actually held up pretty well most of the time. When Pascal wasnt having his customary 20 second burst he wasnt really doing much at all, during these quiet moments Bute was at least landing the jab.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's a cool article covering some technique's Pascal used or tried to use
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1928894-jean-pascal-shows-to-be-a-poor-mans-roy-jones-jr


----------



## Berbaaa (Oct 7, 2013)

Had it 118-111.

Bute looks finished! Looked too scared to throw anything and even when pascal just stood there and gave him free shots he didn't do anything 

Jim watts commentary was awwwwful too, about time they fucked this guy off..


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I thought they both looked like shit to be honest, the only real difference is Pascal was a little less shit at this point in their respective careers. Pascal has the tools to be pretty decent but he's one of the laziest fighters I've seen in a while, he may actually work 20-30 seconds per round. Bute is finished, no disrespect to him, it happens to all fighters at some point.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Here's a cool article covering some technique's Pascal used or tried to use
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1928894-jean-pascal-shows-to-be-a-poor-mans-roy-jones-jr


Awesome post man. Great breakdown of the leaping right from inside the southpaw opponent's lead foot. It's the exception to the rule of lead foot positioning. Jones, Mayweather (especially), Ward, and Pacquiao all do this from time to time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Bute is the most scared fighter I've seen in several years.He spends 11 rounds petrified(again) only to show that if he drops the fear in the last round,he's quite capable.
> I always said Bute would struggle after Froch,but I still had a feeling he could sneak an upset,but a fighter who is terrified of getting hit should not be fighting at elite level.
> Been saying all along that my head said Pascal but I couldn't resist those odds on Bute v-cash and real cash style.Just too tempting for a degenerate gambler like me.Need to get back on the v-cash trail again.Broner and Bute have decimated me.


:yep I tried telling you not to do it


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I tried telling you not to do it


You did indeed!
But I make Harvey Keitel in Bad Lieutenant look like a guy who occasionally does the lotto.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You did indeed!
> But I make Harvey Keitel in Bad Lieutenant look like a guy who occasionally does the lotto.


it's all good. You'll know next time :hey



bballchump11 said:


> :yep not yet for this one. I see the arguments for both sides, but I think Pascal will come in there much more confident and make Bute a little gunshy


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Here's a cool article covering some technique's Pascal used or tried to use
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1928894-jean-pascal-shows-to-be-a-poor-mans-roy-jones-jr


Thanks for posting, i'll check this out when i get a minute.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Going with Pascal to out-hustle him. Haven't seen his last fight but I expect him to fight with confidence and outwork Bute, who may ordinarily have superior ring generalship but may not integrate his offense effectively enough to win the rounds. Pascal could hurt him but I don't think he'll stop him, though it's possible.





Bogotazo said:


> Put 500 on Pascal UD and 500 on Pascal KO. I think he's going to outwork Bute, the fight will be competitive, but I think he's going to be more explosive and be harder to time than Bute would like. If he hurts Bute though I don't think he'll finish the job right there. It's possible but I see it going the distance and Pascal pacing himself to manage his stamina.





Bogotazo said:


> Yeah Bute has definitely been sold short as of late in terms of being a skilled operator. Also in terms of his chin. Froch connected solid and capitalized, but let's not call him glass, he took an absolute beating in there and simply never recovered. Given Pascal's ambushing style and explosiveness, he'd always be an interesting match for Bute, but now he seems to have even more on his side, with Bute being less active and showing issues of confidence in his last fight, whereas Pascal looks very prepared and has been training with RJJ (which is good because he tries to fight in a similar fashion but with less intelligence). I see Pascal outhustling Bute to a UD, Bute is more of a natural counter-puncher by nature and will be made more timid by being unable to time Pascal as easily as he wants to, and as the rounds slip by, Pascal will be taking the risks and scoring the points.


:happy:hey


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Got my first V-Cash winnings of the year on Pascal UD, 1-0 in predictions.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

What a crap fight. The majority of the fight consisted of Bute slowly moving his arms towards Pascal without ever performing anything that could be defined as a punch, while Pascal posed and mooched around the ring. Then Pascal, giving us a glimpse of what we could've had if he had any kind of fitness, launched a 20 second attack and gave Bute the Froch flashbacks. I think I now know what losing gameshow contestants feel like when the host says "let's have a look at what you could've won . . ."

Bute honestly needs to be tested for PTSD and Pascal for anaemia, because that wasn't a contest between two mentally and physically fit fighters confident in their ability to get the win.


----------

